# Race- BMX Aufbau- (Teilesuche)



## manuelschafer (3. März 2019)

Moin,
möchte ein BMX Race-Rahmen Aufbauen,

Dafür suche ich gut funktionierende Teile die dem Rahmen irgendwie gebühren.

Eigentlich fehlt mir alles bis auf  Steuersatz & Sattelstütze.

Was meint Ihr und habts da "wertige" Teile wie Gabel Bremsen LRS Kurbel usw für die Komplettierung zu empfehlen, anzubieten bzw abzugeben ?
Dann gerne PN

VG
Manu


----------



## manuelschafer (22. Juni 2019)

man findet mehr Gleichgesinnte/sales in FB Gruppen..
falls .. hier jmd mal ebenfalls sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (27. August 2019)

Buiska schrieb:


> Vielleicht ........ Wer weiß, vielleicht hast du ja glück



Der Teamfahrer war ganz erfreut und hat ein Paar Infos per Mail rausgeschickt wie sein Bike damals aufgebaut war..


----------

